# Spliff



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, you feeling better today?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Not so bad as yesterday. I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking.Sunday night was absolutely horrible. I had to ask my flat mate to call in sick for me. I actually ended up going in.I feel really tired and just scummy. A bit on the tender side. I have a really bad stomach ache still. But hopefully it will go away soon.I'm going to make another appt to see the doc in the next week or so to see what she says. I haven't been for ages. Maybe she will have some answers for me. Eric do you think its worth going back to the doc? I'm not sure she can even do anything for me. She seems to think its all in my head!







Spliff


----------

